# Team SC Fair Price



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Let's say that you had the opportunity to buy a 2005 Team SC (Lotto Domo colors) equipped with Campy Record (10sp), and Eurus wheels. Condition is very good to excellent, ridden about 1000km. What would be a fair price?


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great find but pricing it accurately would depend on a number of factors wouldn't it?

How's $2,800 USD +/- $500


----------

